# DX Pulmonary Fibrosis



## cbell9 (Oct 13, 2009)

We have been having a lot of issues with Medicare in the use of a proper diagnos code for patient with Pulmonary Fibrosis.  We have been using 515however just recently we are now being told that this is a non-covered diagnosis by Medicare. We use this diagnosis code when ordering labs or doing test.  Can anyone help me to find any changes with in the Medicare guideline or another diagnosis code that should be used.

Thanks
Candace


----------



## cheermom68 (Oct 13, 2009)

*pulmonary fibrosis*

That is the correct dx for pulmonary fibrosis.  What tests and labs are being denied for this dx?


----------



## cbell9 (Oct 14, 2009)

doc is just doing the codes with in a bronchoscopy.  Is there a Medicare policy?


----------

